# Audyssey



## ihopalot (Sep 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me exactly how Audyssey works? Is it another firm of processing? A la Dolby digital? Or is it a calibration system that works in conjunction with current audio formats. Once I calibrate my 7.1 system thru the microphone do the audio formats ie; Dolby, DTS. Etc produce the sound as calibrated thru Audyssey? Or is it used when listening at low levels?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ihopalot said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly how Audyssey works? Is it another firm of processing? A la Dolby digital? Or is it a calibration system that works in conjunction with current audio formats. Once I calibrate my 7.1 system thru the microphone do the audio formats ie; Dolby, DTS. Etc produce the sound as calibrated thru Audyssey? Or is it used when listening at low levels?


Assuming that you choose not to go to their website for an organized explanation (http://www.audyssey.com), I will say that Audyssey MultEQ (in its various versions) is a program that measures the sound of each of your speakers to permit setting of levels, distances and the correction of speaker response in the room. Since all speakers are affected by the room's acoustics, this allows them to be more neutral in their rendition of the sounds you hear. It has nothing to do with formats or decoding or number of channels.

In addition, there is Audyssey DynamicEQ and DynamicVolume which can compensate for low listening levels and Audyssy DSX which can add additional height and width channels, if your system supports that.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Simply put, it runs each of your speakers thru their full performance range and "flattens" the response of each such that they're no louder at 80 hz than 200 hz and so forth, It sets the crossovers so that the speaker stops playing and the sub starts at the right point, and it blends the speaker levels togeather so no one overpowers the others.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I recently purchased an Onkyo TX-NR 709 receiver with Audyssey MultEQ XT and it is AMAZING!!! I am an audio fanatic and Audyssey MultEQ XT and Audyssey Dynamic EQ are the real deal. I ran tests before and after with REW and it performs exactly as it claims.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

Since everybody's rooms are different shapes, since people have different speakers, since the speakers are all different distances from the listening location etc. These are reasons that a basic system setup is needed to get you started. Will they get you FLAT from 20-2,000hz? No way! BUT they will get you a little closer. Plus they are good at getting the individual speaker trim levels even.

Most auto calibration systems are still horrible at setting the crossover though. If your calibration ever sets a speaker to Large when you have a proper subwoofer in the system then always change it back to Small. Then check how low the speaker plays down to (ie: -3dB at 42hz) then add half an octave to that to get your ideal crossover point (about 60hz in this case) this gives you some headroom for dynamics.


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

Look up "bass crawl" on YouTube.com to get a good explaination on placing a subwoofer correctly. It's not about perceived loudness but is about controlling frequency cancellation & boosting. These are known as Peaks & Nulls.

Auto calibrations included in AVRs won't get you truly Flat. They head you in the right direction but don't have the EQing power to compinsate for all rooms & speaker placements. They are good at setting trim levels though. Just never keep ANY speaker that it sets to Large if you have a sub. ALWAYS change them to Small & find the correct crossover point.

Good crossover tip: Add half an octave to the speakers -3dB rating.
(i.e: if the -3dB is 42hz then try crossing it over at 60hz)


----------



## Timoteo (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry those last 2 posts of mine repeated the info!!! 

I thought my first post got deleted accidentally haha!!


----------

